# Fast Forward Sound



## MAPits (Jan 14, 2003)

Is it so hard to have sound on the first fast forward.
DVD players all seam to to this and I'd love to hear what's going on, just faster.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

MAPits said:


> Is it so hard to have sound on the first fast forward.


A bit, yeah.



MAPits said:


> DVD players all seam to to this and I'd love to hear what's going on, just faster.


The DVD spec calls for no more than 15 frames per GOP. The easiest way to FF or RW is to jump from I-Frame (the first frame of a GOP) to I-Frame. This means at most 1/2 second is passing between each decoded frame, and both the audio and video can be played back pretty smoothly on video that meets this spec. Broadcast MPEG-2 video has no such restriction, however, and I-Frames can be well over a second apart. One can still do FF or RW by decoding only the I-Frames, and the video, while somewhat "jerky" can still be acceptable for most people. The audio would be horrible, though.


----------

